# Howdy all



## snoack (May 12, 2008)

New to this forum, thought I'd say hello before I start off and running.

Currently a 1st brown in non-traditional TKD, starting a black belt prep class next month.  It's something new our school has added, my estimated testing time for Black is early-mid August.

A little more about myself-

in addition to TKD, I earned a Black belt in HTM (Viet Namese art derived from TKD, Muay Thai, and Judo with a mix of Ranger hand-to-hand combat training) about 20+ years ago.  I'm a voracious devourer of written material, always looking to add new techniques to my repitoire.  My school has a 2 month rotation (1st month- sparring w/block and counter, step training- 2nd month- forms w/stance and position/technical kick training).  Been here for nearly 4 years, probably going to start teaching in September.

Hope to gain and share a lot of insight and knowledge from this forum.

Thanks for having me.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome and I am sure you will find alot of info around here. May I ask what is a *non traditional TKD, *I have never heard this phase.


----------



## snoack (May 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and I am sure you will find alot of info around here. May I ask what is a *non traditional TKD, *I have never heard this phase.


 
the biggest differentiator is stances and guard positioning.  Traditional employs more front stances with guards placed on your hips (wish I had a picture, but I'm sure you can imagine it) Non-traditional uses more of a western-style, boxing guard hand placement.  Typically, Jhoon Rhee system is more of a non-traditional, hybrid style.

Hope that explains it.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

snoack said:


> the biggest differentiator is stances and guard positioning. Traditional employs more front stances with guards placed on your hips (wish I had a picture, but I'm sure you can imagine it) Non-traditional uses more of a western-style, boxing guard hand placement. Typically, Jhoon Rhee system is more of a non-traditional, hybrid style.
> 
> Hope that explains it.


 
Yes I am very aware of Jhoon Rhee system so I understand completely.


----------



## Kacey (May 12, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I've never heard "non-traditional" either.... but I have to say that the Ch'ang H'on / ITF TKD I've been learning for 21 years sounds pretty much like what you call "non-traditional" - but I'm not sure that I'd call it that!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 12, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Hawke (May 12, 2008)

Greetings,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Thanks for introducing yourself.

Glad you found an honorable art you can dedicate your life to and spread it to others.


----------



## hapkenkido (May 12, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (May 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (May 13, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## snoack (May 13, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:
> 
> I've never heard "non-traditional" either.... but I have to say that the Ch'ang H'on / ITF TKD I've been learning for 21 years sounds pretty much like what you call "non-traditional" - but I'm not sure that I'd call it that!


 
Non-traditional is what my instructor has always called it.

Thanks all.  It's nice to have a place to talk about something that we all share a love and understanding of.  I'm also big time into weight lifting (not a BBer, but I train to some pretty well defined splits- but more with a strength/quickness/endurance focus) and was fortunate enough to have found a forum to talk about that as well.  It's nice because, except in rare circumstances, it's not something you can really discuss with your friends or family because most of the time it's either something they're not involved in or don't have an interest in.

Thanks again for welcoming me.  I'll be spending the majority of my time in the general MT forum.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT! I've found clicking onto 'new posts' first has led me to all sorts of interesting martial arts subjects outside my own style, I've learnt a lot.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (May 16, 2008)

Greetings!  I'd love to hear more about HTM.  I've never heard of that.


----------

